

Kinect for Windows SDK to Arrive Spring 2011 - hybrid11
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2011/02/21/kinect-for-windows-sdk-to-arrive-spring-2011.aspx

======
xpaulbettsx
This is awesome - at work, we didn't have any PC drivers for Kinect either
(and we weren't allowed to use the OSS driver), we actually had to resort to
rigging up an Xbox Dev kit whose sole job was to dump out the Kinect data over
UDP to a PC.

------
Bossman
Awesome. Thought about picking up a Kinect when the indie created SDK was
coming out, but the official one should be awesome. Can't wait - even if my
360 is red ringed...

------
hybrid11
anyone else planning on picking up a Kinect without owning a 360?

~~~
catshirt
i own a 360 but haven't touched it in several months. bought my kinect 2
months ago. really just awesome to work with.

------
pkandathil
pretty cool cant wait

------
idonthack
A bit late, aren't they?

<https://github.com/OpenKinect/libfreenect>

~~~
dgabriel
It depends. If MS is offering a complete SDK, then it's a whole nother ball of
wax... unless you're on a Mac or linux distro. IANAL, but I also assume there
will be legal issues with distributing a commercial kinect app without the
express approval of Redmond.

~~~
joezydeco
Why legal issues? If MS was thinking ahead, they'd freely let people sell apps
using the sensor. It sells more Kinects. You could pretty much bootstrap a
whole app ecosystem based just on the Kinect (on Windows only
thankyouverymuch)

